# Problems with WebOS Quick Install



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I hate creating threads knowing the information is somewhere here, but I for the life of me can not get WOSQI to work on my TP. I have Windows 7 to start. I have installed WOSQI about ten times, I know for sure I have the most recent version. I have installed/reinstalled novacom drivers, tried different USB ports, and am updated to the newest WebOS version on my TP. I have tried all the known walk-throughs, to no avail. WOSQI freezes whenever I try to do anything. It never gets to the point of recognizing my TP. My java is also current. In order to close the WOSQI I have to go in to my processes and close down java. Any help would be great!


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> I hate creating threads knowing the information is somewhere here, but I for the life of me can not get WOSQI to work on my TP. I have Windows 7 to start. I have installed WOSQI about ten times, I know for sure I have the most recent version. I have installed/reinstalled novacom drivers, tried different USB ports, and am updated to the newest WebOS version on my TP. I have tried all the known walk-throughs, to no avail. WOSQI freezes whenever I try to do anything. It never gets to the point of recognizing my TP. My java is also current. In order to close the WOSQI I have to go in to my processes and close down java. Any help would be great!


This may not be your problem, but I think the TP has to be in 'DEV' mode for QuickInstall to recognize it?
To get in DEV mode, type 'webos20090606' in the 'just type' box at your home screen. When the DEV app launches, turn on DEV mode, but do not enter a password.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry, forget to mention it is in DEV mode.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure where the problem lies at this point. Can't tell if maybe it is a java issue since it seems to be the WOSQI that hangs and not anything to do with the TP. I have tried the novacom drivers installed from different locations, updated to current java, restarted the computer 50 times, and AM IN dev mode on the TP. As soon as I click on any of the buttons in the WOSQI it freezes and will not recognize the TP. Again, any help will be great.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> Not sure where the problem lies at this point. Can't tell if maybe it is a java issue since it seems to be the WOSQI that hangs and not anything to do with the TP. I have tried the novacom drivers installed from different locations, updated to current java, restarted the computer 50 times, and AM IN dev mode on the TP. As soon as I click on any of the buttons in the WOSQI it freezes and will not recognize the TP. Again, any help will be great.


Hate to waste a post with no info, but didn't want you think you were being ignored. I don't have much else to offer.

I might try checking the USB drivers for the touchpad? Check into the advanced and security settings of Java? I had a couple of corporate web-portals I needed to use for work that ran some Java apps that would constantly crash on certain java settings.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

might be worth making sure you only have the "most current" version of Java installed... (meaning to go through and manually remove the old versions)


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Two things - (1) did you make sure to NOT set a password for dev mode? If you do, you have to doctor the device; and (2) have you tried doing it with the device in USB mode, which is to say holding down the power and volume-up buttons until you get the USB symbol?


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> Hate to waste a post with no info, but didn't want you think you were being ignored. I don't have much else to offer.
> 
> I might try checking the USB drivers for the touchpad? Check into the advanced and security settings of Java? I had a couple of corporate web-portals I needed to use for work that ran some Java apps that would constantly crash on certain java settings.


Under device settings it shows I have a WebOS device, so I think I am ok there. I didn't see what I should mess with in the Java settings, so I left it alone.



scifan said:


> might be worth making sure you only have the "most current" version of Java installed... (meaning to go through and manually remove the old versions)


I did, but since you mentioned, I uninstalled java, and did a fresh install again.



phobos512 said:


> Two things - (1) did you make sure to NOT set a password for dev mode? If you do, you have to doctor the device; and (2) have you tried doing it with the device in USB mode, which is to say holding down the power and volume-up buttons until you get the USB symbol?


No password was set in DEV mode, I kept it blank. Is holding the buttons down different than just hitting usb mode when you plug it in? I have not tried it with the USB symbol on the screen though, since all the walk throughs I was trying to follow said to ignore the USB pop up on the TP screen.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Should I doctor it and try fresh? I still feel more like it is a problem with the program and not the TP. Basically, as soon as I click anything in WOSQI it'll freeze after. If I hit the device drop down menu, it stays lit blue and freezes, after I push any button it freezes, after I click file or any other menu, it will open the menu, allow me to go in to options for example, and then freeze when I get out of that menu. Also, WOSQI will not open if I have the TP plugged in before hand, it will stay on the loading screen. Hopefully I am not forgetting anything that you can use to help.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd try using other USB port or cable. Do you happen to have a second computer you could test with to rule out your computer?

Honestly, it sounds like this should work...

My point with Java was that I've seen numerous times where 5-7 versions of Java are installed after various updates since the installer doesn't remove old versions when it installs new ones... (probably that way on my wife's computer as I type).

perhaps you should test IO on your usb device (put it in USB mode, and copy some music or something else over to your touchpad...) make sure your usb's functioning right. I don't know you could get help from HP on using that tool... but if you can identify something else that's acting strangely, then you can get them to help you warranty wise... though their first step will likely be to have you flatten it using the webos doctor...


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

USB is functioning correctly. I transferred some music just now. I will try another computer later, and if that doesn't work I will run Doctor and see if a fresh reboot and update helps at all. Thanks again so far.


----------



## clarnold (Sep 7, 2011)

I had the same problem, although I accidentally set a DEV password. There is a setting on the Touchpad to reset and clear all data. That worked for me, you might try it unless you have a ton of info on it already.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok, so I fixed it. And instead of leaving it at that, like I have seen on other forums while looking for help, I will tell you how. Hopefully it will fix someone else's problem if they experience this. On with the show:

It was quite simple really. I went into Device Info > Reset Options > Full Erase. Make sure you have WebOS Doctor on hand just incase. Anyway, I restored, performed a backup, plugged it in, opened WOSQI and VOILA... it immediately recognized my TP! End of story, end of discussion! Thanks for the recommendations though for everyone that posted.


----------

